# Mir blüht so einiges



## Limnos (18. Apr. 2018)

Die längere Kälteperiode hat bewirkt, dass jetzt mehr Blumen gemeinsam blühen als in anderen Jahren.
Hier eine kleine Auswahl!

     

__ Tulpen

     

Apennin-__ Anemone / Weiße und blaue Glockenscilla


     

Schöterich / __ Kaiserkrone / Gold-Erdbeere


 

Azalee


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (18. Apr. 2018)

Das war noch nicht alles:


     

__ Schokoladenwein / Blassgelber __ Lerchensporn / __ Bitterorange 


      

Forellenlilie / __ Tulpen / Große __ Sumpfdotterblume


     

__ Orangenblume / Bärlauch / Magnolie 




  

Scheinquitte

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Skadi (19. Apr. 2018)

Hallo ...
dann will ich auch mal ... ist zwar noch nicht wirklich viel ... aber es wird .
  __ Sumpfdotterblume
  __ Tulpen
  __ Blaukissen
 __ Traubenhyazinten
  
LG, Skadi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2018)

Hi Wolfgang,

die Blüte von deiner __ Bitterorange ist allerdings ne weiße Tulpe

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (20. Apr. 2018)

Sorry Frank

Das kommt davon, wenn man die Bilder bei der Auswahl nur stark verkleinert sieht. Es sollte dieses Bild sein:

 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2018)

Hi Wolfgang,

könnte man gut für den Lexikaeintrag gebrauchen (meine __ Bitterorange ist noch net blühfähig)


----------



## Limnos (20. Apr. 2018)

Frank, verwende du es, wo du möchtest. Ich erkläre es sozusagen zu freeware.

Hier kommt noch mehr!

       

1,2 Sternmiere 3 Spitzfrüchtige Mondviole, 4 __ Orangenblume


        

5 Segge, 6 Glockenscilla, 7 Bitteres Schaumkraut, 8 Wildkirsche


         

9 Bulbine, 10 Weiße Dotterblume (C. leptosepala?) 11 Sumpfnelke, 12 Bitteres Schaumkraut


     

13 Frühlings-Schlüsselblume rotblühend, 14 Schisandra sinensis

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Skadi (25. Apr. 2018)

... es blüht immer mehr  ...
  Kirschbaumblüte
  Apfelbaumblüte ... letztes Jahr gepflanzt
  __ Zierquitte
  __ Rhododendron
  Azalee
  Moossteinbrech


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2018)

Hi Skadi,

die Azalee ist auch ein ganz normaler 0815 __ Rhododendron (Rhododendron impetium) (als Azalee - ist kein von Botanikern anerkannter Name - werden den Winter über laubabwerfende Rhododendren betitelt)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Apr. 2018)

Bei mir blüht es auch ein bisserl!

    __ Kuckuckslichtnelke

  __ Fieberklee

  __ Sumpfdotterblume

  __ Wollgras

  __ Gänseblümchen

  Keine Ahnung....Wildblume wächst so ziemlich auf jeder Wiese

  blüht zwar nicht aber trotzdem wichtig....ohne ihn gibt meinen Lieblingskuchen nicht.


wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Limnos (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Roland

Das vorletzte könnte __ Brunnenkresse oder Bitteres Schaumkraut sein. Für letzteres müssten aber auf den Staubblättern etwas violettes sein.. Für Wiesenschaumkraut ist es zu wenig rosa.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2018)

Hi Wolfgang,

naja, __ Brunnenkresse/bitters Schaumkraut kann man anhand Rolands Standortsbeschreibung "wächst auf fast jeder Wiese"  eher ausschließen. Könnte an der Kamera liegen das es fürn Wiesenschaumkraut so hell aussieht (meine eigene hat auch mit manchen Farbrönen Probleme und verfälscht sie)


----------



## Limnos (1. Mai 2018)

Nein, es ist kein Kamerafehler. Es sind wirklich reinweiße Blüten. Entweder  hat sich bei mir eine weiße Variante des Wiesenschaumkrauts durchgesetzt (rosa Exemplare habe ich in der Tat nicht mehr) oder aber es ist doch das Bittere Schaumkraut. Ich habe es mal probiert. Vom Geschmack her hätte es auch Brunenkresse sein können, aber dagegen sprechen die violetten Stellen auf den Staubblättern. Wie bitter das Bittere sein muss, da habe ich keine Vergleich.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2018)

Hi Wolfgang,

bei mit auf der Wiese und den Weiden rundum war Cardamine pratensis noch nie rosa blühend, immer ganz hell lila, fast weiß wirkend


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Wolfgang,
> 
> bei mit auf der Wiese und den Weiden rundum war Cardamine pratensis noch nie rosa blühend, immer ganz hell lila, fast weiß wirkend



Genau das müsste es sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

die __ Kuckuckslichtnelke ist zur Zeit ein richtiger Hinkucker!


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2018)

Pah, ihr lügt doch alle. Das sind bestimmt Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr.
Auch dieser __ Iris Beitrag....alles falsch.


Bei mir sind grade die Sumpfdotter am verblühen und das Fieberkraut ist auch fast durch.....sonst nix. 
Iris zeigt noch nicht mal Ansätze welche mal eine Blühte werden könnte.


----------



## Skadi (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen ...
... es blüht wieder was ...
      Zierlauch
  __ Grasnelke
  __ Akelei
  __ Hartriegel
  Gurken
  und Tomaten .


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Mai 2018)

Bei uns blüht auch wieder neues


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2018)

meine ersten "gesäten" __ Pfingstrosen haben nur !!!! 7 Jahre nach Aussaat schon Blüten bekommen

Paeonia peregrina


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Mai 2018)

Wie sagt man immer, man muss nur Geduld haben.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Mai 2018)

Zwei mir unbekannte.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2018)

Hi Roland,

das erste ist ne __ Berg-Flockenblume (Centaurea montana), das andere ein Purpurglöckchen (Heuchera brizoides)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (13. Mai 2018)

Ein paar habe ich auch, nur bei mir ist noch nicht alles soweit


  steht in unserer Wildblumenwiese ???
  __ Enzian
  die 1. Lilie
  Magerite fast auf
  __ Kornblume
  Klee
hätte ja auch aktuelle Bilder von heute gemacht aber hier


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2018)

Hi Frank,

die unbekannte ist ne __ Kornrade (Agrostemna githago), ein einjähriges Ackerunkraut mit sehr giftigen Samen

der __ Enzian (Gentiana) ist keiner, das ist ein strauchiges Nachtschattengewächs (Lycianthes rantonnetii; syn Solanum rantonnetii) was im Volksmund als Enzianstrauch (genannt wird

die Lilie ist auch keine Lilie sondern ne __ Schwertlilie (__ Schwertlilien sind nur so viel Lilie wie eine Seekuh ein landwirtschaftliches Nutztier ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2018)

Kurz nach dem großen Regen


----------



## Tomy26 (14. Mai 2018)

@Frank 
Da hatte ich dann 3 von 6 richtig 
Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2018)

gestern aufgeblüht und schon nach der ersten Nacht Lochfraß (Muttern sollte lieber die Vogelfütterung mit Meisenknödeln aufgeben damit der "Bambus-Mecki" lieber __ Schnecken jagt anstatt nachts an den am Boden liegenden Meisenknödelresten zu knabbern)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (15. Mai 2018)

Ich habe hier auch wieder so einiges:

    
Hanfpalme / Zwerg-Seerose

   
Sumpfkalla / Zierlauch


   
Bartiris / Quamash

   
Knotiger Storchenschnabel / Immenblatt


   
Weigelie / Myrtenblättrige Kreuzblume

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tyrano86 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

wer kennt denn folgende Pflanze, habe sie nicht gefunden. 3 Fotos davon
     

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Mai 2018)

Hi Daniel,

das ist ne Hesperis matronalis (Nachtviole)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2018)

So jetzt zeige ich auch mal ein paar Blüten.
1.     Im Teich ...hat bei mir noch nie geblüht. Im Forum kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern die Blüte schon gesehen zu haben.....Frank das kannst du für das Lexikon nutzen wenn du möchtest. 
2.  
3.  __ Iris 
4.             Clematis
5.  
6.     Das ist was für Frank zur Bestimmung
7.   Der Mauerpfeffer ist schon verblüht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2018)

Hi Torsten,

die __ Wasserfeder (Hottonia palustris) hat im Lexikon zumindest ein (recht armes) Blütenfoto

unten das hauswurzartige im Balkonkasten könnte ne Echiveria sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (16. Mai 2018)

Hi

@ Tyrano86:  Es ist die Nachtviole (Hesperis matronalis)

@ Tottoabs: die Sukkulente auf den Bildern 6 ist m.E. ein Graptopetalum

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Mai 2018)

Graptopetalum paraguayense könnte Nr. 6 sein. Echiveria glaube ich nicht wenn ich die Bilder im Netz so anschaue.

Frank, die Bilder kannst du gerne nutzen. Jetzt nach dem Regen sind die Blüten ziemlich zerrupft. Vielleicht kommen ja noch neue.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Mai 2018)

moin zusammen,
die erste __ Iris in voller Blüte..... Gegenlichtaufnahme


----------



## Skadi (17. Mai 2018)

... ersten Clematisblüten  ...
    
  
und __ Flieder ...  
und mit Sumsum ...


----------



## Limnos (17. Mai 2018)

Das blüht zur Zeit bei mir!


   
Sibirische __ Iris (Iris sibirica) / __ Schmalblättrige Lorbeerrose (Kalmia angustifolia)

   
Gelber __ Lerchensporn (Corydalis lutea) / Geranie (Pelatgonium zonale)

   
Salomonssiegel (Polygonatum officinale) / Chinesiche Primel (Primula chungensis)

   
Japanprimel (Primula japonica) /  Fetthenne (Sedum spec.? )

   
Iris spec.? / __ Bartnelke (Dianthus barbatus)

   
Brauner Storchenschnabel (Geranium phaeum) / Nickender Milchstern (Ornithogalum nutans)

 
Surfine-Petunien

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2018)

wow,  BRAUNER  __ Storchschnabel.... noch nie gesehen,
schaut sehr schick aus!


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2018)

Schau doch mal ins Geranium-Thema, war der schon mehrfach zu sehen. geranium phaeum sieht in Natur so aus, und dann gibt es noch verschiedene züchtungen, u. a. in blauschwarz names RAVEN
   

hier der normale braune
       

bei beiden ist es immer eine Frage der Lichtverhältnisse, ob sie rötlich, lila  braun oder blauschwarz aussehen.  Gegen die Sonne kommt immer was rötliches durch 

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2018)

danke für die Info, Ina...
werde ich doch glatt mal nachschauen


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen!

Von den Sumpfvergissmeinicht habe ich vor 6 Wochen 2 Stck, gepflanzt, sind gut angegangen und es scheint ihnen dort zu gefallen. Anfangs wurden die Blätter etwas gelb aber das hat sich wieder gegeben.

  

Irgend eine Lillienart im Garten


----------



## Limnos (21. Mai 2018)

Es sind __ Taglilien (Hemerocallis)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## marcus18488 (21. Mai 2018)

Bei ns blüht im Moment auch einiges. Am schönsten finde ich das wuschelige Watteartige Gras.


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

ich habe diese Staude hier bei einer Freundin in ihrem neuen Garten gesehen.  keiner weiß wie sie heißt..sie steht dort in einem längere Zeit unbenutzten Gartenbeet auf einem lichten Waldgrundstück, relativ trocken und vermutlich lange in Konkurrenz mit Unkräutern und ohne regelmäßige Düngung /wässerung, muß also ziemlich hart im Nehmen sein. ich würde davon was nehmen, wenn es an meinem schwierigen Standort Sinn macht,daher will ich mal nach ihren Ansprüchen recherchieren.
kennt jemand ihren Namen? 

        

danke schon mal und liebe grüße 
ina


----------



## koile (22. Mai 2018)

@ina1912 könnte eine Pracht Spiere sein.


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

das hatte ich von weitem auch gedacht..  aber sie hat so ganz anderes Laub, und die blüte ist auch nicht so spitz, sonder doldenartig, fast wie bei einer rispenhortensie


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

die Nachbarin hats gewusst : __ mädesüß heißt es.!
um genau zu sein __ Kleines mädesüß lt Wiki  und mit den spieren in einer Familie  

da das nicht auf gute Drainage angewiesen ist,, sondern auf feuchtwiesen wächst, kann ich wohl den Versuch wagen!

lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> @ Tottoabs: die Sukkulente auf den Bildern 6 ist m.E. ein Graptopetalum



Graptopetalum paraguayense wurde auch bei green-24.de bestimmt http://green-24.de/forum/sedum-crassula-kalanchoe-echeveria-portulaca-iii-t107436-60.html


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
bei schönen Blüten "geht mir auch das Herz auf" .. boah. Mir macht das Ablichten auch sehr viel Spaß, also auch von mir eine kleine aktuelle Auswahl. Das letzte Foto ist mein __ Goldregen (aktuell leider verblüht, jetzt auf 3m nach 4 Jahren - nicht gerade zahm, aber nicht so wild wie Wisteria).


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2018)

moin moin! 

so einiges blüht schon 

                      

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2018)

ist das eigentlich ne Holzbiene da auf der __ Iris?


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2018)

die hatte ich noch vergessen. ...
        

lg Ina


----------



## koile (23. Mai 2018)

@ina1912  ja das ist eine , hatte  im letzten Jahr erstmals eine gesehen,
 In diesem Jahr sind es sehr viele ,bin begeistert.


----------



## Skadi (24. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen ...
... es blüht  ...
      
  
  
      
    
  
    
... einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Mai 2018)

Skadi  hast du noch den Namen der Clematis von Bild 1-3? Da geht mir das Herz auf. 

LG Heike


----------



## Skadi (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo Heike,
sollte die "Piilu" sein ...
 
Die folgenden Bilder sind vom letzten Jahr ... da sind die Blüten nicht mehr "gefüllt", verändert sich wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit.
   
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Mai 2018)

Danke Skadi , das ist echt eine Pracht egal ob gefüllt oder nicht. 

LG Heike


----------



## Limnos (24. Mai 2018)

Das sind die Blüher der 21 . Kalenderwoche


      
Große __ Sumpfdotterblume / 2 u. 3 Akeleiblättrige __ Wiesenraute / Lupine

     
1u.2 Fingerknabenkraut / __ Sumpfporst

     
Kaukasus-Skabiose / Zierlauch / __ Brombeere

     
Berglauch, Rose / Zimmerkalla m Schmalbock / Bärwurz

     
Spring-__ Wolfsmilch /__ Schwarzer Holunder / __ Schaublatt

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
drei weitere hätte ich noch. Dieses Jahr hat mich der Pagoden-__ Hartriegel überascht (14 Jahre nach Pflanzung), indem er auf jeder Etage reihenweise seine Scheinblüten entfaltet hat - erst einige Jahre zuvor waren es davon nur vereinzelt einige wenige.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

auch hier blühts kräftig (sehr zur Freude von Bienen die z.Z. voll auf die einfachen __ Pfingstrosen und __ Katzenminze abfahren)


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo Frank,
bei mir sind's auch die Kolkwitzie und der __ Salbei, den die Bienen und Hummeln besonders mögen. Ich bin derzeit dabei, mein Bienenhotel neu zu bestücken (und bin auf den __ Holunder gekommen, ein wenig __ Brombeere ist auch dabei). Derzeit ist auch bei mir "Hochzeit", was Blüten betrifft.


----------



## Tyrano86 (18. Juni 2018)

Hi,

wer kann mir sagen, was das ist, habe ich geschenkt bekommen, sieht eher wie eine Blattschmuckpflanze aus, wächst durch Ausläufer. Ist die Ausbreitung kritisch oder kann ich die drinn behalten?


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2018)

Daniel, ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen, kenne ich nicht, sorry !
Meine wilden Ecken verändern sich laufend


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2018)

moin moin zusammen! 

ich werfe mal nach dem traurigen Fußballspiel ein paar bunte Bilder in die Runde... 

                                                                        

gleich geht es weiter ....


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2018)

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2018)

Hi Daniel,

net wirklich was deutlich zu erkennen, aber google mal nach Oenanthe (__ Wasserfenchel)

MfG Frank


----------

